# Driving an E-46 up Rino Ramps



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

A question for those of you who change your oil and use Rino Ramps for easy oil change access.

How difficult is it to drive the car (manual) up the ramps? Do they slide or stay put? Any tips for my first try at this?


Thanks in advance 
:thumb:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Hmm..I just bought my ramps last Friday.  Well, they *shoudn't* slide. Depends on the smoothness of your garage floor. If they do slide, I suggest get those non-slip mats to place below the ramps.:thumb:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

As Vince knows, they slide like mad on my garage floor. I stick those cheap foam rubber nonslip mats under the high end, and its nice and solid.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I've never had a problem with mine on any floor. Mine have small rubber feet on the bottom, and that stops them from taking off.

I usually place them right at the tire, then give it some gas and zoom up. I've had mine for nearly eight years, so I have some practice by now.

Drive up slowly and consistently. Once you hit the top, put it in neutral so the car comes to rest (slowly rolls into) the depression for the tires. Apply the parking brake, and block the rear tires.

BTW, I once (just once) overdrove the ramps! They flipped up and hit the car (not a BMW) behind the mudflaps. No damage, thankfully, but I was pretty damn scared!


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

My car is too low :dunno: 

But I don't need ramps since I'm stuipd


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *I've never had a problem with mine on any floor. Mine have small rubber feet on the bottom, and that stops them from taking off.
> *


For me, the rubber pads are totally on the wrong end of the ramp. Its impossible without extra 'traction.'


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Don't know what "Rino Ramps" are but I use these:

Griots Low Profile ramps

I just slide the ramp and extension up to the tire and drive right up! No sliding.

I have noticed that my 225s just fit on these ramps. A wider tire may hang over.

D.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

jpherit said:


> *How difficult is it to drive the car (manual) up the ramps? Do they slide or stay put? Any tips for my first try at this?
> *


I've driven a few E46's and an Z3 up my Rhino ramps, they're pretty easy to slide. One trick is to force the ramps under the wheels a little before driving the car up... there are stoppers under the ramp to prevent sliding, but you have to force the ramps under your wheels a little for the stoppers to work. (u need some downward force)

--Andrew


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

May I suggest using an oil extractor for oil change??
Something like the Pela650:thumb:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Don't know what "Rino Ramps" are but I use these:
> 
> Griots Low Profile ramps
> 
> ...


Griots also sells the Rhino ramps... At twice the price of PepBoys or WalMart. And they're wide enough for at least 255, if not 275 size tires. My 235s fit with lots of room to spare.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

*no problem here but...*

I change my oil out in our flat driveway and the pavement is rough enough that the ramps don't slide. No room in the garage to do anything inside.

I also have 235's in the front and my Rhino ramps work fine. No overlap from what I remember.

Bob


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

As a true testiment to my "hackness", I once drove up the ramp (I don't have a Rhino Ramp, I have the yellow steel type ramp) and overshot the end of the ramp, and the car was trapped since the wheels have slipped off the front of the ramp.

And another time I thought I had made it to the top of the ramp, only to get out of my car, and have the ramp slip out from underneath the car since it didn't completely seat underneath. Now a days I jack up the car with my floorjack and slip the jack underneath the jack points if I'm taking off the wheels, or the ramp if I'm not taking off the wheels. :tsk:


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Driving an E-46 up Rino Ramps*



ayn said:


> *
> 
> I've driven a few E46's and an Z3 up my Rhino ramps, they're pretty easy to slide. One trick is to force the ramps under the wheels a little before driving the car up... there are stoppers under the ramp to prevent sliding, but you have to force the ramps under your wheels a little for the stoppers to work. (u need some downward force)
> 
> --Andrew *


Yup, exactly what I do.

The first time, it is very scary to drive up the rhino ramps because of the fear of going over. ALthough I never had this problem, I actually put a set of spare tires behind the ramps. This way, if you ever go "over", your car will land on the spares, as supposed to the garage floor and risk damage to the car's underbody.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Driving an E-46 up Rino Ramps*



Cal said:


> *
> 
> Yup, exactly what I do.
> 
> The first time, it is very scary to drive up the rhino ramps because of the fear of going over. ALthough I never had this problem, I actually put a set of spare tires behind the ramps. This way, if you ever go "over", your car will land on the spares, as supposed to the garage floor and risk damage to the car's underbody. *


BTW, your full size spare should level off the rhino ramps pretty well too.


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks guys, I am going to give it a try this weekend!:thumb:


----------

